# Polished Bliss discount code



## white night (Mar 7, 2014)

I was wondering if there was a discount code for us to use on the 
Polished Bliss website at checkout?


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

There isn't one mate. They offer free delivery instead buddy.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Has above I have found there items are usually 5-10p more expensive but offer free delivery with most places charging £2.50-£5.95 for standard delivery it's a saving


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

ALLR_155528 said:


> Has above I have found there items are usually 5-10p more expensive but offer free delivery with most places charging £2.50-£5.95 for standard delivery it's a saving


I'd say a pound or two more expensive as opposed to 10p


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I find everything the same price as elsewhere and always top service too


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

golftdi said:


> I'd say a pound or two more expensive as opposed to 10p


Got some examples?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Gyeon products on the whole are cheaper than other places.


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

can't beat free postage imo.

One of the things that annoys me most is paying for postage


----------



## clav604 (Dec 25, 2012)

they price match as well


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Nanoman said:


> Got some examples?


One example.....
Smart wheels £23
Elite car care £19.99

I'm not criticising PB here by the way just replying to the "10p" quote. I buy most of my stuff from PB as most other companies postage costs basically cripple me


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

I just wish pb started stocking more brand's, but on insight I think they only sell selected which has exceeded there approval.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

golftdi said:


> I'd say a pound or two more expensive as opposed to 10p


PB do offer a price match guarantee.


----------



## white night (Mar 7, 2014)

Well free P&P is better than nothing and if they do a price match that's even better.

Thanks for the quick reply's


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

ITSonlyREECE said:


> PB do offer a price match guarantee.


Even better. Cheers


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

AF Avalanche cyc £12.95 pb £13
AF Lather cyc £11.95 pb £12
AF Imperial cyc £8.95 pb £9
AF Iron out cyc £11.95 pb £12 
3M tyre restorer cyc £6.95 pb £6
3M shampoo cyc £6.45 pb £5
3M glass cleaner cyc £4.95 pb £5 
Carlack 68 cyc £12.95 pb £13
Carlack 68 glass cleaner cyc £10.95 pb £11
Carlack 68 insect remover cyc £10.95 pb £11

10 examples think I have proven my point, I could go on until tomorrow because there is so many, take a look for yourself.



golftdi said:


> I'd say a pound or two more expensive as opposed to 10p


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

AF Avalanche cyc £12.95 pb £13
AF Lather cyc £11.95 pb £12
AF Imperial cyc £8.95 pb £9
AF Iron out cyc £11.95 pb £12 
3M tyre restorer cyc £6.95 pb £6
3M shampoo cyc £6.45 pb £5
3M glass cleaner cyc £4.95 pb £5 
Carlack 68 cyc £12.95 pb £13
Carlack 68 glass cleaner cyc £10.95 pb £11
Carlack 68 insect remover cyc £10.95 pb £11

10 examples think I have proven my point, I could go on until tomorrow because there is so many, take a look for yourself.



Nanoman said:


> Got some examples?


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

If you are going to quote me at least quote me correctly



golftdi said:


> One example.....
> Smart wheels £23
> Elite car care £19.99
> 
> I'm not criticising PB here by the way just replying to the "10p" quote. I buy most of my stuff from PB as most other companies postage costs basically cripple me


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

I just ordered some bits. It's the free shipping that makes me order from these guys over Clean Your Car!

Joe


----------



## white night (Mar 7, 2014)

I just wish "CarChem" was free delivery as I would order from them every week as the £5
p&p puts me off every time as I only want 1 or 2 products........

Come on CarChem make it free delivery for us.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

white night said:


> I just wish "CarChem" was free delivery as I would order from them every week as the £5
> 
> p&p puts me off every time as I only want 1 or 2 products........
> 
> Come on CarChem make it free delivery for us.


To be fair their rates are v reasonable (often they are shipping 5kg +), delivery is always super quick and had no issues ever with damaged items etc.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

MDC250 said:


> To be fair their rates are v reasonable (often they are shipping 5kg +), delivery is always super quick and had no issues ever with damaged items etc.


Plus you get discount or they have deals regular


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

white night said:


> I just wish "CarChem" was free delivery as I would order from them every week as the £5
> p&p puts me off every time as I only want 1 or 2 products........
> 
> Come on CarChem make it free delivery for us.


See he thing is. P&P is always passed on, you either pay for it in the product or you pay for it after the cost of product.

Polished Bliss are no different. They offer free P&P but they charge more for some products to make up for it.

As an example we charge 5.69 for 24hr service. The cost to me for this service is 6.69 per parcel then I need to get packaching material. This is due to not sending massive volumes I guess. But same with most companies, anything under £6 is a good price.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Spoony said:


> See he thing is. P&P is always passed on, you either pay for it in the product or you pay for it after the cost of product.
> 
> Polished Bliss are no different. They offer free P&P but they charge more for some products to make up for it.
> 
> As an example we charge 5.69 for 24hr service. The cost to me for this service is 6.69 per parcel then I need to get packaching material. This is due to not sending massive volumes I guess. But same with most companies, anything under £6 is a good price.


I agree

Even as a fairly big firm I work for we pay about that


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

ALLR_155528 said:


> If you are going to quote me at least quote me correctly


Read post #6
You didn't ask for any examples. A different poster did. So I quoted him
If you are going to read a thread then do so properly


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## white night (Mar 7, 2014)

MDC250 said:


> To be fair their rates are v reasonable (often they are shipping 5kg +), delivery is always super quick and had no issues ever with damaged items etc.


ah yes but as I only want 1 or 2 items its not practical as it makes it over priced 
for what I want from them and if I wait till im ready to order all my stuff I cant 
get all that I need from them as some of the stuff I use is not available from them.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

I never said you asked for examples.

Quoted by your dear self (correctly)

"I'd say a pound or two more expensive as opposed to 10p"

I was showing you and nanoman pb do sells products that are very slightly more expensive not always what you quoted "I'd say a pound or two more expensive as opposed to 10p" (quoted correctly again):lol:



golftdi said:


> Read post #6
> You didn't ask for any examples. A different poster did. So I quoted him
> If you are going to read a thread then do so properly


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

I would rather pay more for the product then when I go to check out see free p&p. There is nothing more disappointing thinking you have picked up some goods deals going to the check out and been hit by the p&p price (them good deals wasn't so good after all) I understand a lot of products we buy from detailing websites can be heavy which means higher p&p prices. Shopnshine p&p is from £2.50


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

ALLR_155528 said:


> I would rather pay more for the product then when I go to check out see free p&p. There is nothing more disappointing thinking you have picked up some goods deals going to the check out and been hit by the p&p price (them good deals wasn't so good after all) I understand a lot of products we buy from detailing websites can be heavy which means higher p&p prices.


Not just weight that causes issues, some products e.g. Aerosol preclude certain delivery companies.

Everybody would love free p&p plus cheap prices it's the holy grail!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

ALLR_155528 said:


> I would rather pay more for the product then when I go to check out see free p&p. There is nothing more disappointing thinking you have picked up some goods deals going to the check out and been hit by the p&p price (them good deals wasn't so good after all) I understand a lot of products we buy from detailing websites can be heavy which means higher p&p prices.


But the point is. You're paying for the postage anyways wether it's visible to you or not lol. It's irrelevant I think. No company will send you things at cost to them. It's built in to their profit margin.

Say the product costs the company £10 and they sell for £15 they've got a 50% profit margin.

Now postage it £3 do they either accept a 20% margin or they charge the customer that £3. Or they up the price to say £17 and suck up £1 of the cost.

Then you've got the fact PayPal or a card transaction processor take another 3% or so.

I too like free postage. However now being on the other side too, I realise just how difficult it is and just how much a good courier costs.

Sorry I do know this is OT. Back on topic though, PB do a very good trade discount. Else hey are generally priced keenly enough.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Imo I expect to see a p+p rate, it's just a bonus when you go to checkout that it's free 

You just seem like a guy who wants everything for nothing and that's not how the world works


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

It really depends on what you buy. Tardis is £22 delivered. Can anyone show where you can get it cheaper for 5L delivered anytime other than a local rep which is not the same.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

I know am paying for it either in with the cost of the product or as an extra. Personal I think it's looks better in with the cost of the product rather than has an extra. If a company sent it at a cost to them they probably still wouldn't be open now. I myself do run a small business along my regular job and it means sending orders out to customers but I always included it in price rather than an extra. It is hard to do whilst still making a profit, postage, packaging, paypal costs etc. It's just my personal opinion that I don't like seeing p&p costs when I go to checkout.

And since becoming a detailer p&p charges are something that I can't really avoid, pb has we no p&p is free there is several other that offer free p&p over an amount which I never spend that amount on one website so have to pay them but saying that it's definitely worth paying when you see the results of the products and your own hard work.



Spoony said:


> But the point is. You're paying for the postage anyways wether it's visible to you or not lol. It's irrelevant I think. No company will send you things at cost to them. It's built in to their profit margin.
> 
> Say the product costs the company £10 and they sell for £15 they've got a 50% profit margin.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't they the only detailing supplies to offer free shipping on every order?

So you're basically calling EVERY other supplier?


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

We all would like to see that but unfortunately it's not how it's works and companies have to make a profit.



MDC250 said:


> Not just weight that causes issues, some products e.g. Aerosol preclude certain delivery companies.
> 
> Everybody would love free p&p plus cheap prices it's the holy grail!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

ALLR_155528 said:


> We all would like to see that but unfortunately it's not how it's works and companies have to make a profit.


Urm I know, that's what my posts allude starting with CarChem rates are reasonable


----------



## white night (Mar 7, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> You just seem like a guy who wants everything for nothing and that's not how the world works


Well if that's what you think of me then you have the wrong idea so please keep
your comments to yourself:thumb:

I "DO" pay postage costs like everybody else but if you reed my post about ordering
one item then the postage cost do mount up.

The start of this post was about a discount code as most of the company's on here
offer a 5-10 or even a 15% discount on orders for being members of this site as 
I didn't know about the free postage at the time I was ordering my stuff and I was 
going to pay postage if it wasn't free.........

But as you have started to reed this post "YOU" also must be after "something 
for nothing" as you put it........:wave:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

white night said:


> Well if that's what you think of me then you have the wrong idea so please keep
> your comments to yourself:thumb:
> 
> I "DO" pay postage costs like everybody else but if you reed my post about ordering
> ...


He wasn't referring to you, think he meant the othe poster

PB are great for single item orders but unless you're in the business there's no discount code. I also find ebay really good for single items too. There's a lot on there now too.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

white night said:


> Well if that's what you think of me then you have the wrong idea so please keep
> your comments to yourself:thumb:
> 
> I "DO" pay postage costs like everybody else but if you reed my post about ordering
> ...


Who said I was on about you???

No, wasn't after something for nothing, I came in to say they don't have one seeing as I use them regularly ...


----------



## white night (Mar 7, 2014)

If it wasn't at me then I will delete my post as im not a man to have a go at people
but all I was asking was if there was a discount code as I didn't know about the free
delivery from PB.

And as I only wanted 1 item from CC £5 is just a bit steep for a 250ml bottle that is only
£5.99 anyway.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

In which case pb would be cheaper than saving like 50p with a code but paying post anyway then?

What's the issue then?


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

The problem is as well for many people there isn't one or two websites they buy there products it's loads. Below I will do an example.

So you buy two products from six websites each website charging £5, 6x£5=£30

Where has if you could get all your products from two websites 2x£5=£10

But that's still would solve anything if your only buying one product.

There has been many occasions where I have run low/out of two products but there wasn't one website I could get both products from so have to pay £5 each for p&p for one product from two websites. Probably like many others detailers I wish there was a Amazon for detailing products one place that sold everything.


----------



## white night (Mar 7, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> In which case pb would be cheaper than saving like 50p with a code but paying post anyway then?


Isn't that what I have been on about......

Well that's what I like about this site, a simple question gets took the wrong way
and then gets sorted in the end.

Thanks for the banter mate:thumb:


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

If you sign up to their News Blast Service they let you know about offers. Sometimes there is a discount for spending a certain amount or 3 4 2's etc.

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/news-blast-service.html


----------



## tv86 (May 3, 2014)

Free shipping only in the Uk :-(


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Spoony said:


> See he thing is. P&P is always passed on, you either pay for it in the product or you pay for it after the cost of product.
> 
> Polished Bliss are no different. They offer free P&P but they charge more for some products to make up for it.
> 
> As an example we charge 5.69 for 24hr service. The cost to me for this service is 6.69 per parcel then I need to get packaching material. This is due to not sending massive volumes I guess. But same with most companies, anything under £6 is a good price.


Not strictly true. There are plenty companies out there who offer free shipping who make a loss on that specific order. I'm pretty sure there are products on PB website which I could order which they'd make a loss on.



ALLR_155528 said:


> I was showing you and nanoman pb do sells products that are very slightly more expensive not always what you quoted "I'd say a pound or two more expensive as opposed to 10p" (quoted correctly again):lol:


Just for the record... I asked for examples from GolfTDI who said PB are usually a pound or two more expensive. That's not my experience which is why I asked for examples. I think you've proved that's not the case so thanks for that!



golftdi said:


> I'd say a pound or two more expensive as opposed to 10p


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Your very welcome the products I do buy from them or either 5 or 10p more expensive than anywhere what pb is usually round the price up like I showed in my examples. I haven't found anything on pb that I wanted to buy a £1 or £2 more expensive than anywhere else (not saying there isn't just my experience of what I have bought from them)



Nanoman said:


> Not strictly true. There are plenty companies out there who offer free shipping who make a loss on that specific order. I'm pretty sure there are products on PB website which I could order which they'd make a loss on.
> 
> Just for the record... I asked for examples from GolfTDI who said PB are usually a pound or two more expensive. That's not my experience which is why I asked for examples. I think you've proved that's not the case so thanks for that!


----------



## nappy (Oct 3, 2006)

As far as I recall. The rounding of figures by polished bliss were to make things easier for in house sales when you used to get walkins. 

I recently purchased from polished bliss and swisswax before Christmas. Both offered great customer service which I would rather pay for rather than getting mucked around if things went wrong. On a couple of occasions they have even allowed for orders to be changed and directed else where at the last minute. Other companies maybe like tough!!


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

I can't really praise their support and customer services enough. It's not often you find a company willing to give you 30 mins of their time to genuinely advise, explain, products and techniques.

They are a credit to themselves and this forum.


----------

